# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  đặt phòng khách sạn 3* yangon (myanmar) giá tốt nhất tháng 9,10

## TrinhHong

*ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN 3* YANGON (MYANMAR) GIÁ TỐT NHẤT THÁNG 9,10*



Trung tâm đặt phòng Agoda - Hotel Service 247 gửi đến quý khách hàng bảng giá voucher khách sạn Yangon Myanmar giá tốt nhất tháng 9, 10, 11, quý khách có thể tham khảo cho chuyến du lịch, công tác sắp tới của mình:


*1. Royal White Elephant Hotel 3**
Tiêu Chuẩn : 500.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

*2. New Yangon Hotel 3**
Phòng Tiêu chuẩn 2 giường : 515.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm/ 2 người / Không ăn sáng


*3. Mr. Lee Hotel – khách sạn Việt Nam tại Myanmar 3**
Phòng Classic giường đôi : 760.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng


*4. Clover City Center Hotel 3**
Superior giường đôi : 850.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng




*5. Millennium Hotel 3**
Superior giường đôi hoặc 2 giường đơn : 905.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng


*6. Hotel Grand United 21st Downtown 3**
Phòng Superior Không có cửa sổ : 1.011.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng


*7. Clover Hotel 3*
*
Superior : 1.040.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng
*8. E**ast Hotel 3**
Deluxe : 1.060.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng


*9. Clover City Center Plus Hotel 3**
Deluxe  : 1.075.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng




*10. Hotel Grand United Ahlone Branch 4**
Phòng Superior Không có cửa sổ : 1.120.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng

....
Còn rất nhiều khách sạn Yangon Myanmar có giá voucher hấp dẫn, giá phòng giảm từ 20 – 50% giá niêm yết tại khách sạn,  liên hệ Trung tâm đặt phòng online – Hotel Service 247 theo *Hotline 0936 438 836*, gặp Xướng để được tư vấn, check phòng và đặt xuất phòng nhanh chóng, kịp thời.


Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*Trung tâm tư vấn đặt phòng online (trên Agoda, booking, Hotels…) -  Hotel Service 247*
*Add: Tầng 3, toà nhà Văn Hoa, số 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh SG: 168 Võ Thị Sáu, P8, Q3, Tp.HCM*
*Điện thoại: 0437 246 521 – 0437 327 135 – 0936 438 836 – Mr Xướng*
*Email: tuvanhotelonline@gmail.com*
*Fanpage chính thức: Hotel Service 247*

----------

